
Show HN: Jargonaut – get your team speaking the same language - zizee
https://app.jargonaut.net
======
zizee
After noticing that the growing number of people at my day job seemed to be
using our internal jargon differently, I decided to write a team glossary
using confluence. The experience left me wanting. No crosslinking of terms, no
enforcement of structure/format. Ugly/outdated styling.

I thought there had to be a better way, but I couldn't find one so I built
Jargonaut. It helps you build a nice, crosslinked list of terms/definitions,
and provides simple slack integrations to allow you to pull in a definition
into slack.

I have lots of ideas to add more value, but I want to get a feeling from
others on whether you would use such a specialized tool instead of your bog
standard wiki. Would you consider parting with money for it for your team?

